# Strange tingling sensation down my right arm when lifting weights...



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys...

O.k this clearly is probably not good... Before i seek medical advice from the doctor anyone else here know whats going on?

Today i was doing chest... i warmed up with cardio (just 5 mins cross trainer as normal) I did a light set of 12-15 reps just to stretch muscles out as normal...

Stacked up the weight and lifted... Within 4 reps on my right arm my tricep felt extremely tender and it felt like a nerve or something... A shoot almost pain rain down my arm, into forearm and hand. Placed the weights back on the rack and stood up....

My right arm then started to tingle like pins and needles and to be honest it didnt go for the entire routine and was a nightmare....

Whats this about guys?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Iv had the tingle before when lifting, not the pins and needles. It was when i 1st started and havnt had it hapen in a wile


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well this lasts... upto an hour after and really stops me lifting to my limits 

Just as i got to 100kg incline dumbell presses  Still pushing threw the pain! LOL.. probably not a good idea!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Come on folks.. Ideas?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Could be you have pinched a nerve briefly or knocked it maybe like when you hit the funny bone (not that its that funny really)?? one questions springs to mind though... 100kg dumbbell press... really? now thats some serious weight... nice lifting...


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

It could be numerous things m8 maybe a trapped nerve, a strain in the muscle, maybe a hairline fracture of some sort? If it feels like its the muscle its probs best just to rest it up a couple of days neurofen or NSAID type drugs such as ibuprofen will reduce any inflamation even deap heat or some form of muscular gel if it starts to hurt but other than that id go and see doc see what he has to say.

And as Greyphantom said 100kg db inclines is some good lifting m8


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

Itll be 50's surely?

Anyway, 12-15 light reps then straight into working weights? How heavy was it?

Where abouts is the pain? actually the tricep? the whole tricep? is it insertion points?

The pins and needles, Whole arm? just where the pain was?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i think you may be dying mate.:laugh:

can i have your car?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> i think you may be dying mate.:laugh:
> 
> can i have your car?


your tact is legendary :lol:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

weeman said:


> i think you may be dying mate.:laugh:
> 
> can i have your car?


LOL 

Its for sale.. £25k  I looking for something else.

And thanks for the vote of confidence 

Regarding other points raised:

1. Yea its 50kg each arm. 100kg total  Sorry for confussion

2. The pain runs the entire length from hand to shoulder... Its gotta be nerve i think.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

GSleigh said:


> Well this lasts... upto an hour after and really stops me lifting to my limits
> 
> Just as i got to 100kg incline dumbell presses  Still pushing threw the pain! LOL.. probably not a good idea!


is that 100kg each hand if so not suprised you get pains:whistling:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

in all seriousness now, i get the odd dull shooting pain in my elbow from an old injury dont think i will ever get rid of that, so just have to be careful and sensible but still go heavy, well heavy for me anyhow.

so just be sensible mate and seek med advice cos last thing you want is to be out of training for un-necessary time


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea.... Going to have some one look at it along with some other twinges i been getting and see whats going on.

Probably just large stresses on the body taking its toll huh!


----------

